# pool help



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anybody here ever actually boarded a pool?I always get tarp approvals.

If so does anybody have a price roughly on s/ft??

I am pretty sure they will tarp the pool instead of board I just want to speed up the quote.

16 wide
30 long
1 diving board
2 ladders

Thank you all if you can help


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

We go $3.05/sf. remember to figure the overage on the extra board sitting on pool concrete.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanxs Fremont


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

FHA Allowable is up to $1050 less any % if National is involved. They used to base this on $2.05 sq'


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

The pool is 16 ft wide by 36 long I prefer the 3 s.ft over the 2 s/ft.

Like I said I have tarped pools but not boarded ever


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't do for the 2.05sf (gross pay FHA allowable) breakeven at best prices..... I always used the $3.05 which netted the $2.05sf after discounts/insurance costs. I only work for PAY


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

IMHO Pool boarding is stupid when there are EXTREMELY nice covers out there. Why "presidential engineer" a wood cover and deter from the homes value when you can install one of these that actually adds to the homes value............


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> The pool is 16 ft wide by 36 long I prefer the 3 s.ft over the 2 s/ft.
> 
> Like I said I have tarped pools but not boarded ever


The reason for the hard cover or HUD specs requirement is to prevent someone or thing potentially falling into the pool and drowning or suffucating if trapped inside the tarp or plastic that is used to cover it.

For liability reasons you should be informing and bidding to hard cover or cover to HUD specs, the pool so if they refuse you have documentation that you informed them of the potential danger and corrective action to CYA. 

Fremont pricing is on. They ain't going to like it, but hell, if you aren't losing money on the project they never do....


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> IMHO Pool boarding is stupid when there are EXTREMELY nice covers out there. Why "presidential engineer" a wood cover and deter from the homes value when you can install one of these that actually adds to the homes value............


That's a nice cover for sure, but the pools around here are usually junk. I think it keeps buyers from seeing in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

By the time you purchase materials,pay for labor endless photos and net 60 day pay turn around I am like fremont if i can't make money on the job I will not do it


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> That's a nice cover for sure, but the pools around here are usually junk. I think it keeps buyers from seeing in it.


In the nearly 5 years of doing this i have seen exactly 1 pool out here......................


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

We have boarded tons of pools here....inground, above ground...even frame covers for hottubs.


Hate doing them...to much trouble for little profit...


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

Just as a word of caution. If you board up the pool and it has a raised coping, cut some 2x4's to create feet under it, or the weight of the frame could crack some of the coping.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

One benefit to living in a "cold" climate.................. 0.0001% of jobs have pools. 


Way way back in the day of 35mm film and overnight mail I ran into a pool in a pool house.
Since 09 I've ran into exactly 1 job with a pool. FILTHY BLACK water from all the dead animals, tumble weeds and God knows what in it. Damn bank wouldn't do a damn thing with it.
Wouldn't pump it, wouldn't board it, nothing.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Boarding a pool, IMHO, is a waste of time and money. Almost feels like government work. Saw one above ground pool once that had been boarded, couldn't handle the weight and collapsed. I have a guy who runs his own pool business, and installs the nice pool covers on the inground units. When we get the "your bid is above the industry standard and fair pricing guidelines" memo, we let them know we are using professionals who set the standard, and decline their "bid adjustments".


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The claims of industry standard really grate on me. 

Who do they think they are claiming to know what the industry standard is in my town.
Just like gas and groceries is going to cost far more in a remote mountain town, so is every thing else.

Now I'm not in a remote area but I am not far from remote areas, and occasionally have to work there. 

Once I had one clueless mouth breather tell me that there was no reason under the sun that a contractor needed to be paid drive time and expenses.
"My boss does not pay me to drive to work, I am not paying your bid that includes drive time". Direct quote.

I just hung up the phone. If you are that stupid there is no hope for you today, tomorrow doesn't look good either.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL, there was a follow up call from Safeguard once on a bid. They told us that the "Industry Standard" didn't relate to the roofing industry, but rather to the preservation industry. I had to ask the guy, "Does Safeguard pay you based on the industry standard for office help or do they pay you based on what you are worth?" That was maybe 6 months ago so he is probably long gone.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> LOL, there was a follow up call from Safeguard once on a bid. They told us that the "Industry Standard" didn't relate to the roofing industry, but rather to the preservation industry. I had to ask the guy, "Does Safeguard pay you based on the industry standard for office help or do they pay you based on what you are worth?" That was maybe 6 months ago so he is probably long gone.


My response usually is, I understand what you think is the industry standard. My standards are higher. I have my own business model to follow and I need to make a profit on all that we do, if not I won't accept the job. There's some room to negotiate on some work orders, on this work order there is no room to negotiate. What additional work would you like to send us with no discount to make up for this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> My response usually is, I understand what you think is the industry standard. My standards are higher. I have my own business model to follow and I need to make a profit on all that we do, if not I won't accept the job. There's some room to negotiate on some work orders, on this work order there is no room to negotiate. What additional work would you like to send us with no discount to make up for this?


I do get a kick out of how on more than a few occassions I've heard the plee for " If you do this for me now I'll make it up to you on a future job." lolololol

Suuurrrrrreeeeeeee, just like the checks in the mail....:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> I do get a kick out of how on more than a few occassions I've heard the plee for " If you do this for me now I'll make it up to you on a future job." lolololol
> 
> Suuurrrrrreeeeeeee, just like the checks in the mail....:laughing:


I usually have them send it to me first before I commit.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> I do get a kick out of how on more than a few occassions I've heard the plee for " If you do this for me now I'll make it up to you on a future job." lolololol
> 
> Suuurrrrrreeeeeeee, just like the checks in the mail....:laughing:







The favors sure are one sided in this biz.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> The reason for the hard cover or HUD specs requirement is to prevent someone or thing potentially falling into the pool and drowning or suffucating if trapped inside the tarp or plastic that is used to cover it.
> 
> For liability reasons you should be informing and bidding to hard cover or cover to HUD specs, the pool so if they refuse you have documentation that you informed them of the potential danger and corrective action to CYA.


This is HUD specs: 

In-ground pools (including hot tubs or spas that share the same filtering system as the pool) must be secured but not drained. Pools (including hot tubs or spas that share the same filtering system), must be secured with a cover that prevents entry, either deliberate or accidental. Fences must be secured to restrict access, if applicable.

Essentially you can bid whatever you want at any given price. That 2.05 is '08 specs.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> This is HUD specs:
> 
> In-ground pools (including hot tubs or spas that share the same filtering system as the pool) must be secured but not drained. Pools (including hot tubs or spas that share the same filtering system), must be secured with a cover that prevents entry, either deliberate or accidental. Fences must be secured to restrict access, if applicable.
> 
> Essentially you can bid whatever you want at any given price. That 2.05 is '08 specs.


Yes the $2.05 was on the old ML sheet. The current Exhibit B states up to....
$400 for above ground pools
$1050 for In ground pools

For in ground pools, SG requires the contractor to purchase a proper safety cover and install it. They will only pay exact cost of cover(must show receipt) and then $200.00 less discount for installation labor.
What a joke !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

After I say I hate doing them....FAS calls wanting one.
This is a super nice home, nice area...with pool fencing, not sure why they want that ugly cover...and they want me to agree to 2.50 sq. ft.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would not agree to the rate FAS wants. We did several times and it never was worth the time and effort.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

barefootlc said:


> After I say I hate doing them....FAS calls wanting one.
> This is a super nice home, nice area...with pool fencing, not sure why they want that ugly cover...and they want me to agree to 2.50 sq. ft.




I wouldn't do it. Not worth the effort for little reward #1 and #2 it has a 6' fence. Bid to use a double sided deadbolt on any door that accesses the pool are and padlock all exterior gates. That way if anyone DOES get into the house they cant get to the pool without a key. I would think any bank with any brains, (i guess that leaves them ALL out) would want the pool cleaned up and operational with weekly pool maintenance too keep it looking nice as a pool in the south is a GREAT selling point but if you cant see in it or know if it works, will you pay the extra selling price that is added for a pool????????


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For less than 1K, we can install a professional looking and secure cover, drain the pool down just below the skimmer, winterize everything and it would be much more attractive to a buyer than some wooden monstrosity that they may not even know what to do with once they buy the house. We have no problem selling the service to local lenders and the brokers love it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I wouldn't do it. Not worth the effort for little reward #1 and #2 it has a 6' fence. Bid to use a double sided deadbolt on any door that accesses the pool are and padlock all exterior gates. That way if anyone DOES get into the house they cant get to the pool without a key. I would think any bank with any brains, (i guess that leaves them ALL out) would want the pool cleaned up and operational with weekly pool maintenance too keep it looking nice as a pool in the south is a GREAT selling point but if you cant see in it or know if it works, will you pay the extra selling price that is added for a pool????????


They are actually covering so they won't have to maintain....


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> For less than 1K, we can install a professional looking and secure cover, drain the pool down just below the skimmer, winterize everything and it would be much more attractive to a buyer than some wooden monstrosity that they may not even know what to do with once they buy the house. We have no problem selling the service to local lenders and the brokers love it.


We loved the ugly wooden things! We ziptied a letter in a resealable pouch that said "for removal call ***-****" we charged $400 & got our materials back. Abt 50% called for removal.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

barefootlc said:


> They are actually covering so they won't have to maintain....



Idiots!! Pool service from what i remember if your on a regular route is $50-$75 a week with a professional pool company. The house will sell for more and sell faster without the POS wooden cover. What does the broker say? Here the brokers don't take BS from the Nationals..........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Idiots!! Pool service from what i remember if your on a regular route is $50-$75 a week with a professional pool company. The house will sell for more and sell faster without the POS wooden cover. What does the broker say? Here the brokers don't take BS from the Nationals..........


I hate doing these. Here it cost in about $652 in supplies for a avg pool. I did 18 of them about 3 weeks ago. At this rate, I would rather just maintain them or use the same covers safeguard uses.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I hate doing these. Here it cost in about $652 in supplies for a avg pool. I did 18 of them about 3 weeks ago. At this rate, I would rather just maintain them or use the same covers safeguard uses.



I sure would make the homes more marketable.....


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> We loved the ugly wooden things! We ziptied a letter in a resealable pouch that said "for removal call ***-****" we charged $400 & got our materials back. Abt 50% called for removal.


Awesome :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Idiots!! Pool service from what i remember if your on a regular route is $50-$75 a week with a professional pool company. The house will sell for more and sell faster without the POS wooden cover. What does the broker say? Here the brokers don't take BS from the Nationals..........


If they cared about the money they wouldn't have us do the locks 6 times.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mbobbish734 said:


> If they cared about the money they wouldn't have us do the locks 6 times.







We all know the banks and ESPECIALLY the service companies for the most part simply DO NOT care!


----------

